# Revell MQ-9 Reaper Drone



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my build of the Reaper from Revell. I think this is the same kit as the Skunk Models version. This kit went together well and the decals were nice. All comments are appreciated.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

jaws62666,

It is a nice looking, neat build.

Phillip1


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool model and a nice clean build. yes it's a rebox from Revell Germany.


----------

